

The Fastest Way to Connect to an API with JavaScript - fehguy
http://developers-blog.helloreverb.com/the-fastest-way-to-connect-to-an-api-with-javascript/

======
fehguy
swagger-js uses the shred library
([https://github.com/automatthew/shred](https://github.com/automatthew/shred))
under the hood so HTTP connections between the browser and nodejs work the
same.

